# Probleme pour installer les extensions Safari



## ticoutcout (17 Janvier 2013)

A chaque fois que j'essaie d'installer une extension safari sur mon Macbook Air OX 10.8 j'obtiens un message d'erreur "Safari ne peut pas installer cette extension Une erreur est survenue lors de linstallation de lextension «*AdBlock*»."

Que dois-je faire?


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2013)

Déjà, éviter de créer des doublons. Ensuite, vérifier la compatibilité de l'extension avec la version de Safari.
Éventuellement vérifier les autorisations (il est possible que le dossier où sont stockées les extensions n'ait pas les droits qui conviennent).


----------



## ticoutcout (17 Janvier 2013)

Merci Bompi pour ta reponse et desole pour le doublon (je n'arrive pas a effacer l'autre post...)
Peux-tu me dire comment vérifier les autorisations svp?


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2013)

Avec l'utilitaire Utilitaire de Disques. C'est tout simple.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Août 2015)

Salut à tous,

Je déterre cette conversation car j'ai moi aussi un souci. Le même.

Je vais sur la page Apple d'installation des extensions, je clique consciencieusement sur le "Install now", ça charge et ça me met au bout d'une seconde "Safari ne peut pas installer cette extension".
Je suis sous El Capitan, MacBook Air 2012, aucun autre souci à déplorer si ce n'est VLC qui s'est mis tout seul en danois après installation d'une mise à jour… ^^

Et pour info, diskutil repairPermissions / ne fonctionne pas, j'ai un beau
Last login: Thu Aug 13 17:21:36 on console
MacBook-Air:~ MacBookAir$
MacBook-Air:~ MacBookAir$ diskutil repairPermissions /
diskutil: did not recognize verb "repairPermissions"; type "diskutil" for a list
MacBook-Air:~ MacBookAir$

Dans le même registre: je ne peux plus supprimer quoi que ce soit de mon Mac, j'ai un: 
Impossible de terminer l’opération car un ou plusieurs éléments requis sont introuvables.
(code d’erreur -43)


Si quelqu'un a une idée…
A plus !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Août 2015)

Salut @Macuserman 

Quand tu tapes :
diskutil 
tout seul, repairPermissions est dans la liste?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Août 2015)

Non ! 

 info[rmation]         (Get information on a specific disk or partition)

    listFilesystems       (List file systems available for formatting)

    activity              (Continuous log of system-wide disk arbitration)



    u[n]mount             (Unmount a single volume)

    unmountDisk           (Unmount an entire disk (all volumes))

    eject                 (Eject a disk)

    mount                 (Mount a single volume)

    mountDisk             (Mount an entire disk (all mountable volumes))



    enableJournal         (Enable HFS+ journaling on a mounted HFS+ volume)

    disableJournal        (Disable HFS+ journaling on a mounted HFS+ volume)

    moveJournal           (Move the HFS+ journal onto another volume)

    enableOwnership       (Treat as exact User/Group IDs for a mounted volume)

    disableOwnership      (Ignore on-disk User/Group IDs for a mounted volume)



    rename[Volume]        (Rename a volume)


    verifyVolume          (Verify the file system data structures of a volume)

    repairVolume          (Repair the file system data structures of a volume)


    verifyDisk            (Verify the components of a partition map of a disk)

    repairDisk            (Repair the components of a partition map of a disk)


    eraseDisk             (Erase an existing disk, removing all volumes)

    eraseVolume           (Erase an existing volume)

    reformat              (Erase an existing volume with same name and type)

    eraseOptical          (Erase optical media (CD/RW, DVD/RW, etc.))

    zeroDisk              (Erase a disk, writing zeros to the media)

    randomDisk            (Erase a disk, writing random data to the media)

    secureErase           (Securely erase a disk or freespace on a volume)

    partitionDisk         ((re)Partition a disk, removing all volumes)

    resizeVolume          (Resize a volume, increasing or decreasing its size)

    splitPartition        (Split an existing partition into two or more)

    mergePartitions       (Combine two or more existing partitions into one)

    appleRAID <verb>      (Perform additional verbs related to AppleRAID)

    coreStorage <verb>    (Perform additional verbs related to CoreStorage)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Août 2015)

Donc ce verbe n'est plus accepté par la commande diskutil.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Août 2015)

Et du coup mon souci vient d'où ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Août 2015)

Voir ICI pour repairPermissions


----------



## Macuserman (17 Août 2015)

Je suppose que l'installation des extensions safari est désactivée aussi ? Puisque j'ai perdu la totalité des programmes installés (AdBlock LastPass etc) ?

Merci !


----------

